# Me + Peter chown = success.



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey everyone although I registered on this site a long time ago, Ive finally decided to get into shape. I recently found out that Mr Natural universe Peter Chown does personal training at my gym and I have decided to enlist his help to get into shape and this journal will chronicle my journey.

So Im 5'6 roughly 83kg and I wanna drop down to 8 - 10% body fat + put on muscle. I met peter at the muscle limits gym in enfield and I have to say what a great guy we talked for awhile and our first session will be next week where he takes measurements etc he also promised me he would sort my nutrition out as it sucks. Im excited about whats to come ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing mate, will always give you the edge having someone of his calibre on hand to guide you through it all.

ULTIMATELY, its you that puts the work in so best of luck mate, ill be sure to follow this.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the support mate. Yup i totally understand he can teach / tell me everything but its up to me to do it. Got a few days before a complete lifestyle change im looking forward to it however.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent. So what's your long term goal then?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

You are very lucky. The guy is an admirable athlete.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Absolutly brilliant.

Really looking forward to this thread. Threads like this make UK-M awesome.

Work hard and update this with detailed info, and you've got my vote for UK-M thread of the month!!!

JP


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Peter is a great knowledgeable guy with his help you will reach your goals...


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

hey guys my goal is to get to 8 - 10% body fat without losing too much muscle. After all the weight loss i would like to do a clean bulk and hopefully one day be in competition shape


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

and thanks for all the encouragement guys much appreciated


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

ill def forward this journal to peter as well so he can see how highly people on UK muscle regard him.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

he know's his stuff! all the best with it and keep us updated...


----------



## Chownie (May 29, 2006)

Really looking forward to training hazedunks! He knows I can only do so much and that he is the one that has to put in the very hard work if he wants to transform himself. He will be having a complete lifestyle change as his diet at the moment is beyond bad lol. But he knows this!

This journal will help him massively too as he has to answer to all you guys and I'll be posting too, so all eyes are on him! lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Chownie said:


> Really looking forward to training hazedunks! He knows I can only do so much and that he is the one that has to put in the very hard work if he wants to transform himself. He will be having a complete lifestyle change as his diet at the moment is beyond bad lol. But he knows this!
> 
> This journal will help him massively too as he has to answer to all you guys and I'll be posting too, so all eyes are on him! lol


Awesome. Welcome, great to have you here.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chownie said:


> Really looking forward to training hazedunks! He knows I can only do so much and that he is the one that has to put in the very hard work if he wants to transform himself. He will be having a complete lifestyle change as his diet at the moment is beyond bad lol. But he knows this!
> 
> This journal will help him massively too as he has to answer to all you guys and I'll be posting too, so all eyes are on him! lol


Amazing to have you join here Peter. Really looking forward to this journal!!


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

well there you have it from the main man himself let the good times begin. :thumbup1:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Not trying to sound like a party pooping cvnt or anything, but do you really need to enlist the help if someone and pay them a ton to get down to 8-10% bf :confused1:

I mean contest condition maybe, but 10% is really quite easy to get to, even if you arent hugely knowledgeable about training and diet, and given the array of good forums etc out there, it shouldnt be too difficult to do a bit of personal research...

wish u all the best with your goals anyway


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

you may have a point dude. But its not just to get down to 8 -10% and put on muscle its about learning from one of the best. If you have the opportunity to learn from a world champion why not take up the offer.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hazedunks said:


> you may have a point dude. But its not just to get down to 8 -10% and put on muscle its about learning from one of the best. If you have the opportunity to learn from a world champion why not take up the offer.


Good answer, and you did say in the opening post you will be lean bulking after cutting didnt you? He will come in VERY useful here too.....


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Amazing mate, will definitely follow this thread, good luck!!!!


----------



## Chownie (May 29, 2006)

hsmann87 said:


> Not trying to sound like a party pooping cvnt or anything, but do you really need to enlist the help if someone and pay them a ton to get down to 8-10% bf :confused1:
> 
> I mean contest condition maybe, but 10% is really quite easy to get to, even if you arent hugely knowledgeable about training and diet, and given the array of good forums etc out there, it shouldnt be too difficult to do a bit of personal research...
> 
> wish u all the best with your goals anyway


I agree with you too also to a point. When I started training back in '88 I think I just read magazines and Arnold books and took advice from Malcom Brown who was an IFBB Pro who owned the gym where I started. There were lots of seminars too with the top pros like Strydom, Labrada etc to learn from. I studied all I could to help myself grow and win shows. But now there is so much info out there now with the internet and what have you, but this is also a bad thing too. You ask a question on a forum you will get so many conflicting answers you end up more confused than when you started! Same reading articles on websites. Read 10 articles about the same subject you'll more than get 10 different answers, and to be honest they may be 10 correct answers. So what do people do? Try 10 different things all at once not giving any of them a real chance and they think none of it worked so the cycle goes on and on. And everyone is an expert these days, even if they've only been training a couple of months. So some people seek some sort of structure, someone to point them in the right direction, someone to learn from.

Hope some of that makes sense!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Chownie said:


> I agree with you too also to a point. When I started training back in '88 I think I just read magazines and Arnold books and took advice from Malcom Brown who was an IFBB Pro who owned the gym where I started. There were lots of seminars too with the top pros like Strydom, Labrada etc to learn from. I studied all I could to help myself grow and win shows. But now there is so much info out there now with the internet and what have you, but this is also a bad thing too. You ask a question on a forum you will get so many conflicting answers you end up more confused than when you started! Same reading articles on websites. Read 10 articles about the same subject you'll more than get 10 different answers, and to be honest they may be 10 correct answers. So what do people do? Try 10 different things all at once not giving any of them a real chance and they think none of it worked so the cycle goes on and on. And everyone is an expert these days, even if they've only been training a couple of months. So some people seek some sort of structure, someone to point them in the right direction, someone to learn from.
> 
> Hope some of that makes sense!


Defo agree with this also. But I just feel that people draft in "help" just too quickly these days. They want to get from A to B in the easiest way possible. But its all about the journey. Thats the most fun part! The trials and tribulations along the way. The failures. Learning from them etc etc.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Today was the first workout I had with peter and I cant believe how out of shape I am. I think he took it easy on me and I still feel like im dieing at this very moment. Peter promised me he would send me the nutrition plan tomorrow so thats gonna finally bring my nutrition up to scratch. Today we did chest and shoulders and Ill upload a copy of the workout once peter sends it to me. Starting weight is 87kg. Ive got along way to go. Have to say peter is a great guy even if i cant move my arms and I felt like throwing up my insides at the gym.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hazedunks said:


> Today was the first workout I had with peter and I cant believe how out of shape I am. I think he took it easy on me and I still feel like im dieing at this very moment. Peter promised me he would send me the nutrition plan tomorrow so thats gonna finally bring my nutrition up to scratch. Today we did chest and shoulders and Ill upload a copy of the workout once peter sends it to me. Starting weight is 87kg. Ive got along way to go. Have to say peter is a great guy even if i cant move my arms and I felt like throwing up my insides at the gym.


Have you had your fat percentage taken mate?

Looking forward to the nutrition and workout.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

peter did use the calipers with me but was unable to get a accurate overall body fat % reading due to my thick skin.

However mate we took measurements from my arms,stomach,thigh,waist,calve and I will post them up in a moment.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got my nutrition plan from peter.

Breakfast

Oats 70g

Wheat bran (from H& B) 50g (mix the oats and bran together and cook with water)

Whey protein 1 ½ scoops

Multi Vit/Mineral

Mid Morning

Low fat Cottage Cheese ( a few good cottage cheese recipes in the book I recommended)

4-5 rice cakes

Or

2 hard boiled eggs and 5 egg whites with rice cakes (4-5)

Post Workout

Whey protein 1 ½ scoops mixed with water

1-2 pieces of fruit.

Lunch

2 Wraps (home-made not from shop!). Use wholemeal.

Fill with salad, chicken or turkey, low fat grated cheese (not too much though!) and a bit of salsa sauce. They taste superb!

OR

Chicken/turkey with a small amount of carbs like brown rice and plenty of veg or salad.

Mid Afternoon

Same as mid morning

Dinner

Portion of brown rice, sweet potato or wholemeal pasta

Chicken 1 portion of breast ( or equivalent amount of the other meat proteins)

Salad or veg

OR

Turkey Chilli or bolognaise (homemade)

Before Bed

200ml Egg white (in cartons from H&B again!)

2 whole eggs and make an omelette using onion, peppers and tomatoes, tastes good!

Or

Egg white and whey protein pancakes

Looks simple enough to follow so someone has alot of shopping to do.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet looks great to me. Nice clean calories and alot of food. You have got me wanting wraps now!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like a very well constructed and easy to follow diet. Definatly a benefit of going with a top guy.

Looking good.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

got everything in place now. The clean eating begins from tomorrow got all of the stuff I didnt have in the house like oats, wheatbran etc. Also got a workout tomorrow but im still sore as anything from Weds workout. The plan is to have 3 whole body workouts a week + 3 days a week of cardio. Let the good times begin.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Routing for you mate. Get and smash it!!!!!!! We need before pics.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

ye man ill def put up a few pics pete took in a couple of weeks once I've made some improvements.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Missing the point. News before pics. And then progress pics so we can see how your coming on.

Also one thing I would advise is to constantly ask questions to peter like why are you eating these foods in particular etc etc. This should be a big opportunity for you to learn a hell of alot from him.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

My diet has been pretty darn good today.

In the morning - 70g oats and 50g wheat bran with 1 /2 scoops of whey and multivitamin.

workout

post workout - whey shake with water no milk,

lunch- chicken and rice at the gym ( couldnt finish it all so took two pieces home in a take away box)

Nap

Woke up finished the rest of the chicken and rice.

Now Im going to probably eat the 5 egg whites for dinner and 2 whole eggs

followed by liquidized egg whites before bed.

One mistake I made was I ate a low fat chocolate yoghurt and drank one diet coke. But im getting there.

Also im shocked at how quickly you get full from eating clean food. Before I was eating packet after packet of cookies and burgers and it would take ages to get full. Now i fill full already and Ive only eaten roughly 3/4 meals.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why no simple carbs post workout?? Doesn't look like a lot of food compared to what you posted before and a low far yoghurt is fine like a good pro biotic and diet coke had less than 10 cals in a can I think. You still some luxuries mate or you will soon get very fed up of the diet like I have done many times.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

ye in my diet it states I should have had 1 + 2 pieces of fruit with the whey shake but I forgot to bring some from home as there was none in the gym


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Doesn't look like a lot of food compared to what you posted before?

Im confused by this mate what you mean?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hazedunks said:


> Doesn't look like a lot of food compared to what you posted before?
> 
> Im confused by this mate what you mean?


I think he means it doesn't look like alot of food you have eaten today, compared with the original diet that you posted.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hazedunks said:


> ye in my diet it states I should have had 1 + 2 pieces of fruit with the whey shake but I forgot to bring some from home as there was none in the gym


That's better mate. These are little things that make big changes, DON'T FORGET lol 



hazedunks said:


> Doesn't look like a lot of food compared to what you posted before?
> 
> Im confused by this mate what you mean?


Sorry mate I wasn't clear. Hen you posted what your diet was going to be it looked like more foo than what you posted you have eaten today thats all. I havnt checked so may be wrong. Well done though so far. Encouraging attitude.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I think he means it doesn't look like alot of food you have eaten today, compared with the original diet that you posted.


Right on the money.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

ahh thanks guys for the support I guess its just me getting used to the new eating plan. As before my diet was so ****.

Morning - Maryland cookies + milk

Afternoon - Subway

mid afternoon - Chocolate

Dinner - Another fast food

Before sleep - weetabix any other cereal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hazedunks said:


> ahh thanks guys for the support I guess its just me getting used to the new eating plan. As before my diet was so ****.
> 
> Morning - Maryland cookies + milk
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. It takes time to ease into a new diet. And yes clean food does you fill you up 

Soon enough though with training you will be starving and the food will go down much easier.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

lol thanks mate. Peter is pushing me through my paces I cant even lift my hands atm too sore.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Great thread!!! This is exactly what i am doing at the minute so i can probably learn a lot from this. The diet is pretty similair to the one i have made myself already so im glad i am on the right track!

Will look forward to reading your progress!!

Any tips peter gives you would be a great to know. Im sure we can all benefit from a thread like this!


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

well atm me and peter are working on getting me to basic level of fitness so we're doing three full body workouts in the 12 - 20 rep range for each exercise. With a 10 minute run for a warm up and 5 min walk for a cool down.I also plan to incorporate 20 mins of cardio on my own 3 times a week. Peters aim is that with all this exercise + diet I should burn alot of cals. Lucky for me as he always puts it Im young so should be able to recover pretty quickly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to here mate. Agree it takes time and actually it's probably a good idea to ease into it because when I just start nailing it its quick to add fat quickly.


----------



## Doug9x (Dec 27, 2010)

nice log, loving the honesty of admitting it will take you a while to ease into the new diet, which it certainly does. It soon becomes second nature and a life-style change that you can't live without though, everyone here can promise you that!

Nice work so far. Food is looking good too, huge improvement!


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

just bout to head of to bed before I go to sleep my diet for 3/6/11

morning - oatmeal, wheat bran, multivit, whey

post workout - whey and water

lunch - chicken and rice

nap

mid afteroon - left over chicken and rice

dinner - 3 egg whites

before bed - 200ml liquid egg whites

2 bad points - one youghurt and one diet coke


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hazedunks said:


> just bout to head of to bed before I go to sleep my diet for 3/6/11
> 
> morning - oatmeal, wheat bran, multivit, whey
> 
> ...


Obviously I woudln't take my advice over Petes but I really don't think there will be any issue with diet coke, theres a couple of calories per can, no suger or carbs or fat. Has he specifically said you can't have it?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Pete is a good guy I remember talking with him his mrs, will an Annie before my show last year at Bedford muscle talk champs about my camera


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah diet coke is fine unless you have reactions to the sweeteners/aspartame. Diet good BUT are you measuring your food? List te measurements next time if you can mate. 100g chicken Breast is a lot different to 250 obviously.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

yup im measuring my food.

Good thing is peter wanted to focus more on portion size then on weighing food. However I told him weighing would be better for me.All the chicken breast I consume will be around 170g. The rest of the stuff it says the quantity i.e. 5 egg whites, 7pg oats and so on. Saying that I do need to ask peter how much brown rice is acceptable probably email him today.

with regards to the diet coke its not the calories Peter says its the fact its full of crap thats why its best to avoid.

The plan for today is good eating + 20 mins cardio at the gym.

Later guys

P.S. I forgot to mention when I weighted myself this morning I was 0.2kg - 0.4kg lighter.

Its probably water but normally when I weight my self empty stomach tee shirt vest spongebob square pants pyjama bottoms its usually 84kg today it was 83.8kg in my boxers no pyjamas it was 83.6kg. But no more weighting myself till next friday. That will be exactly one week of healthy dieting and workout. Aim is 82.8kg if it is I will be estatic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, thought there would be a reason for the diet coke. Sounds great mate.

I did lol at the spongebob bottoms bit though.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

diet has been fairly good so far.

Am - Oats, whey, multivitamin

cardio - 30 mins of intense walking / jogging

mid afternoon - my aunty sent over home made chicken curry + rice.

Nap

Woke up now ill prob have bout 100g of chicken and lots of vegetables.

So far diet has been clean but I need to structure it better. But atleast I've cut out junk next step. To measure food and eat on time perfectly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to here. Your easing into it nicely. Motivating me to try harder so for that, thankyou.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

nah mate thank you and jpaycheck for continuously checking my journal and pushing me it is much appreciated.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries mate. We know what its like starting out so can give you that extra shove in the right direction hopefully. I have no doubt in my mind you will do well mate and once to see someone doing their own research and having initiative. Keep picking Petes mind mate, you will learn a lot.


----------



## hazedunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Diet for yesterday 4/6/2011

morning - oatmeal 50g , whey 1 1/2 scoops, multi

cardio - 30 mins of walking / jogging

lunch - home made chicken curry with rice

dinner - grilled chicken - 100g with salad

1 banana

Really disappointed with yesterday as although I ate clean the amount of food I consumed was not enough and I did not drink my liquid egg whites before bed. Today will be better.

Also weighted myself once last time today, I will not weight myself again till next week fri I wore my black tee no vest spongebob pyjamas and on an empty stomach. Weight came up to 83.6 down from 84kg. Aim for next week fri 83kg - 82.8kg Hopefully


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spongebob pyjamas lol!! How old are you??

Keep going mate, that days eatin was poor but today is a new day. Smash it.


----------

